# Anybody else jonesing?



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'm ready for ice season. I'm addicted.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Ohhhh yeah. My underwater light I got last year was amazing, I understand why they're illegal in some states. Highly recommend.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Jedidiah said:


> Ohhhh yeah. My underwater light I got last year was amazing, I understand why they're illegal in some states. Highly recommend.


Are you referring to the green lights?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*I am NOT 'jonesing' - yet.*

Come on guys. Can I at least make it through duck season first? :grin:

I did send my K-drill blades back for re-sharpening last week and they are already on their way back home. I'm thinking maybe going the Snowdog route this year. I talked to Travis at BPS in Orem two days ago. They don't have any in stock at the present, but there's plenty of time before the season. I have a REAL clean 1999 Polaris going up for sale very soon if anybody's looking.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

dubob said:


> Come on guys. Can I at least make it through duck season first?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, we'll grant you a duck season &#128513;


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nah, I enjoy the fall too much to be ready for the hard deck at this point. 

Now, around Thanksgiving time, it is a different discussion.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

taxidermist said:


> Are you referring to the green lights?


Right, bright green LED light bar with a long cable.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Catherder said:


> Nah, I enjoy the fall too much to be ready for the hard deck at this point.
> 
> Now, around Thanksgiving time, it is a different discussion.


On the other hand, the committee denies your request. Winter will start immediately in your area and ice will start forming ASAP.

We regret to inform you this decision cannot be appealed.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

backcountry said:


> On the other hand, the committee denies your request. Winter will start immediately in your area and ice will start forming ASAP.
> 
> We regret to inform you this decision cannot be appealed.


Well, since the fall, so far, has been a very bad one for the global warming skeptics, it would seem that I have little to worry about.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

dubob said:


> I have a REAL clean 1999 Polaris going up for sale very soon if anybody's looking.


$$$$?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

hunting777 said:


> $$$$?


PM sent


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I getting excited but more patient than this guy


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

backcountry said:


> I'm ready for ice season. I'm addicted.


Me also! I'm readyyy! (spongebob)


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

*Yes sir!*


----------



## Boi-san (Dec 2, 2014)

I can't wait for this season. Picked up a new Garmin Striker Plus 4CV I can't wait to dial in this season.


----------

